# NO NEED TO POST YOUR DAMN FETIASHES ENOUGH ALREADY!



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Jesus chriast why the fuck do people repeatedly post there fetishes? especially the more fucked up fetishes like the recent "plushophile" thread.

No one cares, no one wants to know, and some things are best kept to yourself. Just......stop.....for all our sanity...just stop!


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Jesus chriast why the fuck do people repeatedly post there fetishes? especially the more fucked up fetishes like the recent "plushophile" thread.
> 
> No one cares, no one wants to know, and some things are best kept to yourself. Just......stop.....for all our sanity...just stop!



Totally agree with Randy on this. I hate having my view of people bastardized by those threads.


----------



## Matt (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone seen "qtipping" on tosh.0? That was pretty funny. He starts a fetish that involves people cleaning their ears.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

_*FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY PLEASE STICKY THIS AND MAKE POSTING FETISH THREADS BANNABLE! *_


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Randy has a featish for random extra a's.

You heard it here fiarst.


----------



## Matt (Jan 27, 2010)

That made me loal


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey guys is anyone else here into vore? :V

Real response: I agree with the OP wholeheartedly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Randy has a featish for random extra a's.
> 
> You heard it here fiarst.



Small keyboard, big hands, don't go together well.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 27, 2010)

Blllaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggaaaaaaaagaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhghghghhhhhhhhhhhhh h h hhh hhhhhhh.

:3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Gotta love boredom.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Small keyboard, big hands, don't go together well.



I sympathize. When I try to type on those little notebook things it goes horribly wrong, then I miss the backspace and it get's even woa=====rse


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought the fetish thread was A B.S. thread? were they all serious???? wow.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

Bondage!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I sympathize. When I try to type on those little notebook things it goes horribly wrong, then I miss the backspace and it get's even woa=====rse



I decided to change my keyboard as I was bored of my white one and had a black one spare a friend gave me, so I swapped them, the black one I am now using being smaller in size, in a possittion I am not used to and I have been fucking up my typing since I have been using the damn thing.

Space bar works only if you hit it in the middle and the 1 key works when it feels like it.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

James Bondage.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I thought the fetish thread was A B.S. thread? were they all serious???? wow.


Sometimes. 
I don't tell you what I am and am not serious about though.
You've got to figure that out for yourself.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

More threads like this should be stickied. 
Then all newcomers should be forced to read them before posting.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 27, 2010)

FAF is my fetish


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> Then all newcomers should be forced to read them before posting.



And then we can cure world hunger!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> FAF is my fetish



The MP5A5 is my fetish.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> FAF is my fetish


So, do you like long posts, or short ones?


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> And then we can cure world hunger!



Why stop there, FAF WILL SAVE THE UNIVERSE.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I thought the fetish thread was A B.S. thread? were they all serious???? wow.



i was to scared to look... 0_0 
so... very... afraid... -shudders with tail between legs-


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> So, do you like long posts, or short ones?


 
It's all about the font size


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It's all about the font size



What colour and type?
"72" Black Impact turns me on.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It's all about the font size



Size... lol


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> What colour and type?
> "72" Black Impact turns me on.


I think Comic Sans is sexy.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The MP5A5 is my fetish.



Very nice choice of gun. I've actually shot one of those on full automaitc :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Very nice choice of gun. I've actually shot one of those on full automaitc :3


I'm jealous... It's funny because I used to hate the MP5, but then I fell in love with it... kinda like furry shit...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2010)

I will never understand why people like to treat their fetish's like badges.

Do you like to fuck stuffed animals? Do Zeta Toys make you squee? Does the thought of braided pony tail sex make you orgasm? Don't fucking post it here. We don't need to know and quite frankly neither does your FA journal that the public can see.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm jealous... It's funny because I used to hate the MP5, but then I fell in love with it... kinda like furry shit...



I've loved them, have An airsoft replica one too. They just are so nice to shoot, fit perfectly in your hands :3


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I will never understand why people like to treat their fetish's like badges.
> 
> Do you like to fuck stuffed animals? Do Zeta Toys make you squee? Does the thought of *braided pony tail sex* make you orgasm? Don't fucking post it here. We don't need to know and quite frankly neither does your FA journal that the public can see.


You had to including braiding, didn't you?
:-D


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

Shut up and braid me


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Since a good chunk of the furry fandom is about sex, what do you expect when visiting a furry forum?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You had to including braiding, didn't you?
> :-D



I had to cover the basic corners.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Since a good chunk of the furry fandom is about sex, what do you expect when visiting a furry forum?



It's to be expected, but we can lend a guiding hand.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Since a good chunk of the furry fandom is about sex, what do you expect when visiting a furry forum?



I like to think this forum is saner than the rest of them.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Since a good chunk of the furry fandom is about sex, what do you expect when visiting a furry forum?


Honestly, the only reason I'd bring it up is because someone asked. Otherwise, I'm not going to go around shouting at random people.
And, fetish threads are kinda fun because you can post fetishes you don't actually have.


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You had to including braiding, didn't you?
> :-D



Oh dear God, I need mind soap!! After reading some that crap I'm convinced the human body can be turned on by anything! Watch, you'll be walking down the street and see a guy jerking off to the legs of a chair...*goes for bottle of Jameson to wash away the thought*


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> It's to be expected, but we can lend a guiding hand.



There's nothing wrong with that, though I've found the methods here to be a little harsh.  >.>;;;  But what can ya do, eh?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> There's nothing wrong with that, though I've found the methods here to be a little harsh.  >.>;;;  But what can ya do, eh?



True enough and one can only help so much. But as you said, nothing wrong with some guidance.

Though, some methods are better than others.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

A Fluffy Smith said:


> Oh dear God, I need mind soap!! After reading some that crap I'm convinced the human body can be turned on by anything! Watch, you'll be walking down the street and see a guy jerking off to the legs of a chair...*goes for bottle of Jameson to wash away the thought*


In my town, three people have been arrested for having sex with bicycles. In public.
A auto-repairman was jailed once after it was discovered that he'd had sex with 52 of his clients cars while he was repairing them.
There are porn sites for robots.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> In my town, three people have been arrested for having sex with bicycles. In public.
> A auto-repairman was jailed once after it was discovered that he'd had sex with 52 of his clients cars while he was repairing them.
> There are porn sites for robots.



Someone had to have facial reconstructive silurgery once after they failed at getting it on with their vacuum cleaner


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> In my town, three people have been arrested for having sex with bicycles. In public.
> A auto-repairman was jailed once after it was discovered that he'd had sex with 52 of his clients cars while he was repairing them.
> There are porn sites for robots.



Don't tell me you have never thought about having sex with bicycles. 
No one can resist their sleek curved frames and their tightly gripping brakes.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 27, 2010)

who the fuck really cares what people are talking about goddammit. people bitching about BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FETISHES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT PLUSHIES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FURRY CRUSHES are the fucking annoying ones. these threads are hundreds of times more annoying than fetish threads.

/butthurt


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

A couple was using a revolver as a dildo with rounds chambered, and it misfired inside the woman's vagina; killing her.


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A couple was using a revolver as a dildo with rounds chambered, and it misfired inside the woman's vagina; killing her.



They get a Darwin award?


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> who the fuck really cares what people are talking about goddammit. people bitching about BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FETISHES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT PLUSHIES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FURRY CRUSHES are the fucking annoying ones. these threads are hundreds of times more annoying than fetish threads.
> 
> /butthurt



This post is also annoying.
The cycle continues.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> They get a Darwin award?


I donno, I heard about it awhile ago. For all I know it was a lie...


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> They get a Darwin award?



If they didn't they should.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree to an extent, but you don't have to make it to where everyone thinks your yelling at em for posting it...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> who the fuck really cares what people are talking about goddammit. people bitching about BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FETISHES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT PLUSHIES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FURRY CRUSHES are the fucking annoying ones. these threads are hundreds of times more annoying than fetish threads.
> 
> /butthurt


 

This.


----------



## Dass (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Jesus chriast why the fuck do people repeatedly post there fetishes? especially the more fucked up fetishes like the recent "plushophile" thread.
> 
> No one cares, no one wants to know, and some things are best kept to yourself. Just......stop.....for all our sanity...just stop!



I don't quite agree with the part about plushophilia being one of the more f***ed up ones.

Zoophilia, necrophilia, pedophilia, vorarephilia, coprophilia, those are some f***ed up ones. Plushophilia isn't even in the same ballpark.

Let's see... raping animals, raping dead people, sex with children (rape or otherwise), jacking off to cannibalism, jacking off to fecal matter, being attracted to plush animals.

Which of these doesn't strike you as ASPD levels of insane?



HarleyParanoia said:


> who the fuck really cares what people are talking about goddammit. people bitching about BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FETISHES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT PLUSHIES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FURRY CRUSHES are the fucking annoying ones. these threads are hundreds of times more annoying than fetish threads.
> 
> /butthurt



And as I've said in the "YOU DON'T NEED TO COME OUT AS FURRY!" thread, it's not going to deter anyone anyway. Look at all the "furs in x" threads people keep making.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> I don't quite agree with the part about plushophilia being one of the more f***ed up ones.
> 
> Zoophilia, necrophilia, pedophilia, vorarephilia, coprophilia, those are some f***ed up ones. Plushophilia isn't even in the same ballpark.
> 
> ...



lolophilia


----------



## Taasla (Jan 27, 2010)

Dear OP,

I dare you to type full speed on my old keyboard.

It looked like this:  http://img.alibaba.com/photo/236093447/Flexible_Mini_Keyboard_LK_1806_.jpg

You could roll it up and thwack people with it.  Everyone hated it.  Thank goodness I have small hands.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have a problem, don't look at the damn thread.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _*FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY PLEASE STICKY THIS AND MAKE POSTING FETISH THREADS BANNABLE! *_



Pretty much this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> who the fuck really cares what people are talking about goddammit. people bitching about BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FETISHES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT PLUSHIES BAWWW DON'T TALK ABOUT FURRY CRUSHES are the fucking annoying ones. these threads are hundreds of times more annoying than fetish threads.
> 
> /butthurt





2-Tailed Taymon said:


> This.





RetroCorn said:


> If you have a problem, don't look at the damn thread.



Lesson number one, don't take the squirrel seriously. I love how Harley is COMPLAINING about those who COMPLAIN about things, that is just......lol

Well this thread is certainly a good lol for me.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lesson number one, don't take the squirrel seriously. I love how Harley is COMPLAINING about those who COMPLAIN about things, that is just......lol
> 
> Well this thread is certainly a good lol for me.



lolophilia! X3
sorry cant help but say it.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _*FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY PLEASE STICKY THIS AND MAKE POSTING FETISH THREADS BANNABLE! *_



I like how Heckler can be so open about his Stickying things Fetish it just makes me so happy every time I look at it, so I agree with him let's give him his wish and sticky this thread, maybe eventually we can Sticky tons more threads, I mean Who doesn't like sticky?









Jk Heckler this is just what I thought when I saw your post


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I like how Heckler can be so open about his Stickying things Fetish it just makes me so happy every time I look at it, so I agree with him let's give him his wish and sticky this thread, maybe eventually we can Sticky tons more threads, I mean Who doesn't like sticky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I wake up and find this thread stickied I'll eat a piece of paper.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I like how Heckler can be so open about his Stickying things Fetish it just makes me so happy every time I look at it, so I agree with him let's give him his wish and sticky this thread, maybe eventually we can Sticky tons more threads, I mean Who doesn't like sticky?
> 
> Jk Heckler this is just what I thought when I saw your post


Punctuation is my friend. 
I should introduce you to him.
Although, by the looks of it, you and him had some sort of falling out.
But I'm sure you could patch things up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Punctuation is my friend.
> I should introduce you to him.
> Although, by the looks of it, you and him had some sort of falling out.
> But I'm sure you could patch things up.



Says he who can't type in full sentences. Or obviously doesn't know what a paragraph is either. >.>


----------



## Dass (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lesson number one, don't take the squirrel seriously. I love how Harley is COMPLAINING about those who COMPLAIN about things, that is just......lol
> 
> Well this thread is certainly a good lol for me.



In which case am I supposed to not take that seriously? Am I therefore supposed to take you seriously? Am I supposed to take the below seriously?


RandyDarkshade said:


> If I wake up and find this thread stickied I'll eat a piece of paper.



(Oh come on, a piece of paper?)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Dass said:


> In which case am I supposed to not take that seriously? Am I therefore supposed to take you seriously? Am I supposed to take the below seriously?
> 
> 
> (Oh come on, a piece of paper?)



But seriously, did people think I was being serious with this thread?  I am expecting to wake up and find this locked or derailed or something.


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Jesus chriast why the fuck do people repeatedly post there fetishes? especially the more fucked up fetishes like the recent "plushophile" thread.
> 
> No one cares, no one wants to know, and some things are best kept to yourself. Just......stop.....for all our sanity...just stop!



But isn't furry fandom supposed to be about tolerance?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Says he who can't type in full sentences. Or obviously doesn't know what a paragraph is either. >.>


Each of my sentences has a subject and a verb. Therefore, it is a correct sentence. (Quiver in fear of my base knowledge of grammar!!!) Also, I am perfectly capable of typing in paragraph form. I just find that typing in that fragmented, skipping style is preferable while insulting people. Besides, a paragraph style post that contains more than one punctuation mark might make Kyle's brain stop. And we don't want him stalling out on us. After all, his posts are so enlightening.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> But isn't furry fandom supposed to be about tolerance?



No, last time I checked it was about anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Dass (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But seriously, did people think I was being serious with this thread?  I am expecting to wake up and find this locked or derailed or something.



Well clearly some people did take it seriously.

And to those people: come on. At least 15% of people are here nigh on exclusively due to a fetish. Of course we can have threads about it.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lesson number one, don't take the squirrel seriously. I love how Harley is COMPLAINING about those who COMPLAIN about things, that is just......lol
> 
> Well this thread is certainly a good lol for me.



randy, complaining and bitching are what i do best. :V

and putting things up my nose.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> randy, complaining and bitching are what i do best. :V
> 
> and putting things up my nose.



I think most furries are good at complaining and bitching!


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If I wake up and find this thread stickied I'll eat a piece of paper.



That's hot.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> That's hot.



It will be if I set the paper on fire first.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It will be if I set the paper on fire first.


Oh murr~

BTW, I'm a pyrophiliac.
Did I mention that yet?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Oh murr~
> 
> BTW, I'm a pyrophiliac.
> Did I mention that yet?



No.


And I'm a promaniac, I love burning things.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No.
> 
> 
> And I'm a promaniac, I love burning things.


How dare you not have a fetish for burning things. Excuse me while I go find a ridiculously long list of fetishes to counterbalance your absence of fetishism.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> How dare you not have a fetish for burning things. Excuse me while I go find a ridiculously long list of fetishes to counterbalance your absence of fetishism.



I have fetishes, but they are not for the world to know.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have fetishes, but they are not for the world to know.


Yeah, I know.
I'll tell people if they ask.
Mainly because I decided to lie about as little as possible while I'm on any profiles that are furry.
But I'm not going to be serious about anything else.
It's kinda weird.
Like seeking out furries for the sole sake of being with furries.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have fetishes, but they are not for the world to know.



Do tell. =P


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

So has this turned into a "list your fetishes" thread in order to troll OP yet?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Yeah, I know.
> I'll tell people if they ask.
> Mainly because I decided to lie about as little as possible while I'm on any profiles that are furry.
> But I'm not going to be serious about anything else.
> ...



Telling people if they ask, but considering how frequently we get such threads on here it is like that is all some furries can think of, like they want to be accepted for having weird fetishes, I mean is it really necessary making a thread and having people TELL you their fetishes?

And then when you question their fetish, or make a negative comment on their fetish they then throw the "isn't furry about tolerance?" card at you.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Telling people if they ask, but considering how frequently we get such threads on here it is like that is all some furries can think of, like they want to be accepted for having weird fetishes, I mean is it really necessary making a thread and having people TELL you their fetishes?
> 
> And then when you question their fetish, or make a negative comment on their fetish they then throw the "isn't furry about tolerance?" card at you.


If you want to be accepted for weird fetishes, there are always communities that are started surrounding a certain fetish. You can go there if you want acceptance, or to talk about it.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So has this turned into a "list your fetishes" thread in order to troll OP yet?



Not quite, although if anyone wants to share...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Do tell. =P



No chance. Hell will freeze over first.



Jashwa said:


> So has this turned into a "list your fetishes" thread in order to troll OP yet?



Not yet but give it time.



Rsyk said:


> If you want to be accepted for weird fetishes, there are always communities that are started surrounding a certain fetish. You can go there if you want acceptance, or to talk about it.



Bah I am never seeking acceptance.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Bah I am never seeking acceptance.


It's not that hard to find. All you have to do is pretend to be someone you're not.
I do it all the time.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

Come on weird furs, turn this into a fetish thread. I'm counting on you.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No chance. Hell will freeze over first.


Not everyone, just me. =P


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Come on weird furs, turn this into a fetish thread. I'm counting on you.


Fine. Here's a list of fetishes that I may or may not have, completely off the top off my head.

Infection
Feet
Paws
Toe Nail Clippings
Math
Boobs
Gauge
Robots
Ice
Fire
Rocks
Furries
Breathing
Randy Darkshade
Trolling
Transformation
Inflation
Vore
Gore
Al-Gore
Trees
Smilies
Rhyming
Clocks
Babyfurs
Animals
Dead Animals
Fire
Dead Animals On Fire
Dead Babyfurs on Fire
Dead Babyfur Al-Gore on Fire being eaten by a robot that is inflating and transforming into a gangrene infected foot.
Debate
Socratic Seminare
Stupidity


Is that list big enough?


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 27, 2010)

Korean women have nice feet.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Korean women have nice feet.


Did Morroke suddenly turn Korean?


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Did Morroke suddenly turn Korean?




Probably. What was she before?


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Fine. Here's a list of fetishes that I may or may not have, completely off the top off my head.
> 
> Infection
> Feet
> ...



Dead babyfur al gore is the best of the bunch :3 I can't stop laughing at all these !


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Dead Babyfurs on Fire


HEY!!! I take offense to that.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> HEY!!! I take offense to that.


Why?

0.o


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Why?
> 
> 0.o



I'm partially kidding, I'm not into it. =P

But my mate likes babyfur stuff. Which makes me sensitive to stuff. Go figure. I have very strong protective urges when it comes to him. ^_^


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Is mate just a general term for the bf/gf of a furry, or does it only apply if they are a furry themselves?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Is mate just a general term for the bf/gf of a furry, or does it only apply if they are a furry themselves?



To me it's only if they are a furry themselves.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Is mate just a general term for the bf/gf of a furry, or does it only apply if they are a furry themselves?



Or Australian.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Probably. What was she before?


I think she's white.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Or Australian.


It took me a moment to get this.
I'm ashamed.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Have one fetish, consists of a vial of wolf hair, vial of wolf moon oil, and a chunk of howlite...

O .. wait, nvm ... wrong kinda fetish.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh you silly goose.
You know that I am the one of posting enraged threads in all caps.  :3


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I think she's white.



She seems very very pale, but most Asians are too.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> She seems very very pale, but most Asians are too.


Unless they're Indian.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Unless they're Indian.


I like Indians.
Not sexually.
Just as people.
They're better than white people.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2010)

I have some friends from India and half my campus is Indian in ethnicity.

Most of them are pretty cool, I guess.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have some friends from India and half my campus is Indian in ethnicity.
> 
> Most of them are pretty cool, I guess.


Most of my campus is Korean.
They're very difficult to understand...
But they make excellent lab partners.


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 27, 2010)

Well isn't most of the furry fandom adult artwork based?


http://www.flayrah.com/c/fc-2010-dealers-room-unofficial-statistics


Selling adult artwork: 	58

Selling G/PG artwork only: 	17


----------



## footfoe (Jan 27, 2010)

I like to howl at the moon (If you catch my drift!!)


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Is this topic inspired by my post in the "things that irk you about furry" topic? <3


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 28, 2010)

Iranian women have some nice feet too.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 28, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Iranian women have some nice feet too.


I've never seen any Iranian feet.
Come to think of it, I might have never seen an Iranian.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Iranian women have some nice feet too.



Lol, if anyone wants to know who has nice feet, just ask Paxil. XD


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I've never seen any Iranian feet.
> Come to think of it, I might have never seen an Iranian.



They're awesome. People think they're Arab and make all kinds of retarded "der towel head lawls" joke, but it's totally different.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol, if anyone wants to know who has nice feet, just ask Paxil. XD



I was going to try and think of some smartass remark, but that's true, so meh.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a fetish for your mom. :<


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The MP5A5 is my fetish.


Gun porn ftw
(seriously that sh1t is awesome)


----------



## Tai (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm turned on by logic.

I should leave, huh?


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 28, 2010)

Tai said:


> *I'm turned on by logic.*
> 
> I should leave, huh?


Then why are in a furry forum?
Nothing's logical here.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Tai said:


> I'm turned on by logic.
> 
> I should leave, huh?


Ya furry boards aren't the best for that. :B


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Each of my sentences has a subject and a verb. Therefore, it is a correct sentence. (Quiver in fear of my base knowledge of grammar!!!) Also, I am perfectly capable of typing in paragraph form. I just find that typing in that fragmented, skipping style is preferable while insulting people. Besides, a paragraph style post that contains more than one punctuation mark might make Kyle's brain stop. And we don't want him stalling out on us. After all, his posts are so enlightening.



I never use punctuation while typing unless it's a professional piece so you know I don't really care that I don't use very much punctuation if you want punctuation go rad a novel and please keep trolling me it gives me some good laughs.

Also on a side note *SOMEONE STICKY THIS* I totally wanna see Randy eat a piece of paper (it was really popular at my Elementary school for some time, and i always thought the people doing it were just hungry)
And yes I did just say go rad a novel we need more rads on this world, I wanna gorram pipboy


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

brb guys, radding a novel.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 28, 2010)

Ilu, Randy.

I don't mind the crush thread, but everything else is just like, dood. 'Nuff. That's what fchan is for, sheez.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

Saying Dood Nuff said is funny though also I believe it's almost the watcher hour


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Jan 29, 2010)

The best way to get rid of fetish threads is just not to post in them. Leave them alone, and they won't stay on the front page.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

WatchfulStorm said:


> The best way to get rid of fetish threads is just not to post in them. Leave them alone, and they won't stay on the front page.



Try telling that to those who love telling people their fetishes and post in them.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

I really like exhibitionism and having sex near bonfires,


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 29, 2010)

How about to solve everyone needs to get rid of fetishes threads out of the den. And for people that wish to talk about there fetishes. you make a forum or sub-forum in The Den (or anywhere I don't care) for people to post about there fetishes, fantasy or anything along thows lines. That way its in a corner where the people that wish to talk about it can. Without everyone ells having to live with it. Just we will need some help form the administers.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

I enjoy rough sex


----------



## Korex (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Jesus chriast why the fuck do people repeatedly post there fetishes? especially the more fucked up fetishes like the recent "plushophile" thread.
> 
> No one cares, no one wants to know, and some things are best kept to yourself. Just......stop.....for all our sanity...just stop!



I have to agree with randy for this


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't mind the fetish threads. I will look at them because I find it  amusing, but I don't feel like posting (mainly because as far as  fetishes go, I'm boring) 
But really if the threads bother anyone, they can skip over them and not  read them. 



Lambzie said:


> How about to solve everyone needs to get rid of fetishes threads out of the den. And for people that wish to talk about there fetishes. you make a forum or sub-forum in The Den (or anywhere I don't care) for people to post about there fetishes, fantasy or anything along thows lines. That way its in a corner where the people that wish to talk about it can. Without everyone ells having to live with it. Just we will need some help form the administers.


That's a good idea to keep them out of the way, but if they do that, it's guaranteed people will complain about the existence of said sub-forum.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 29, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> I don't mind the fetish threads. I will look at them because I find it  amusing, but I don't feel like posting (mainly because as far as  fetishes go, I'm boring)
> But really if the threads bother anyone, they can skip over them and not  read them.
> 
> 
> That's a good idea to keep them out of the way, but if they do that, it's guaranteed people will complain about the existence of said sub-forum.



I'm foreshore no one will mind one more sub-forum there is only one in The Den.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 29, 2010)

Did I mention I like bondage?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2010)

Tie me up good, LizardKing.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Did I mention I like bondage?


Did I mention I like straight consensual sex with a woman? :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did I mention I like straight consensual sex with a woman? :V



ugh gross


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> ugh gross



I have to agree with Lizard-king if you want to post that type of horrible fetish please take it somewhere with lesser standards XD


----------



## Tai (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did I mention I like straight consensual sex with a woman? :V



LEAVE!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Jesus chriast why the fuck do people repeatedly post there fetishes? especially the more fucked up fetishes like the recent "plushophile" thread.
> 
> No one cares, no one wants to know, and some things are best kept to yourself. Just......stop.....for all our sanity...just stop!



I'll make you a taxidermy plushie for $200.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Tai said:


> LEAVE!


DON'T YOU TELL ME WHAT TO DO! >=(


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

i have this stuffed animal i sleep with and sometimes well he and i we kinda make love but it's not weird because i mean he asks for it >:C


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i have this stuffed animal i sleep with and sometimes well he and i we kinda make love but it's not weird because i mean he asks for it >:C


I ask for it but you never made love to me...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Gotta love boredom.


*Well it's better than to loose your mind xD*


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I ask for it but you never made love to me...



aim me for a good time bby


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> aim me for a good time bby


Anytime?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anytime?



anytime, sugartits


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> anytime, sugartits



How bout right now?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

yes please


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll make you a taxidermy plushie for $200.



A squirrel one?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes please


Hell yeah I'll be right on!


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

yesss <3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yesss <3


You're not on AIM! This better not be a set up! >=(


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're not on AIM! This better not be a set up! >=(



i am too! plaguexweasel !


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i am too! plaguexweasel !



Can I join later? :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Can I join later? :3


Join now, get on AIM!


----------



## Viva (Jan 29, 2010)

Stay back bitches he's mine


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Stay back bitches he's mine


Why not have you join in too!


----------



## Seriman (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Join now, get on AIM!


Oh, here we go again... lol


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 29, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Stay back bitches he's mine



Oh murrr...:3


----------



## Viva (Jan 29, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Oh murrr...:3


 
This threeway just became an orgy :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Get on AIM let's get this started!


----------



## Viva (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get on AIM let's get this started!


 
theo1494 babe


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> theo1494 babe


Awww yea invited


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like fun can I watch??


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Sounds like fun can I watch??


awww yeah gimme your AIM


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> awww yeah gimme your AIM


 
cyrilwartooth@yahoo.com


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

that's not aim


----------



## Viva (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's not aim


 
actually it is :/


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's not aim


 
That's what I use for aim. Trust me, ask Viva.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

damn you and your mindgames


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> damn you and your mindgames


 
MWAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Seriman (Jan 29, 2010)

Dude... Me wantz in.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 29, 2010)

what's yer aim


----------



## Seriman (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what's yer aim


 serimanwolf@yahoo.com Yes, It's my screenname


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

I invited you join


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 30, 2010)

What is this faggotry?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> What is this faggotry?



heckler & koch is to a thread is like putting a rail-spike on a rail road track is to a train.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> What is this faggotry?



A stupid thread for faggots to take seriously.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> especially the more fucked up fetishes like the recent "plushophile" thread


What's so bad about plushophilia?
Personally, I don't mind if people have sex with inanimate objects.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> What's so bad about plushophilia?
> Personally, I don't mind if people have sex with inanimate objects.



Me neither, I don't care what people do in their own homes, but I don't see the point in making such threads and saying stuff like "OH HAI I LIKE HAVING SEX WITH MY FAVOURITE PLUSH TOY!"


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

SURE IS GAY IN HERE


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> What's so bad about plushophilia?
> Personally, I don't mind if people have sex with inanimate objects.



what's your feelings on sexing roadkill then?


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what's your feelings on sexing roadkill then?


Back to necrozoophilia, are we? IMO, it's weird, but IDC, as long as it's not in front of me...


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Jesus chriast why the fuck do people repeatedly post there fetishes? especially the more fucked up fetishes like the recent "plushophile" thread.
> 
> No one cares, no one wants to know, and some things are best kept to yourself. Just......stop.....for all our sanity...just stop!



I'd have to agree with you. 

For one, most of it is disturbing
And second, It gives people reason to see furries creeps.

I just don't see how you'd get turned on by crap like that. Especially (Sorry, dont know the name of it) the thing where girls have unnaturally big tits and guys have a dick the size of their body. Who gets turned on by that!!? Seriously, I feel turned off by that and everytime I just wanna be puking and bashing my head against a wall over and over. Who thinks of that!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Taylor325 said:


> I'd have to agree with you.
> 
> For one, most of it is disturbing
> And second, It gives people reason to see furries creeps.
> ...



People with weird minds think of it, then put it everywhere for the world to see.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

i guess your best bet would be not to look at the thread titled "plushophilia" if it disinterests you, no?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Back to necrozoophilia, are we? IMO, it's weird, but IDC, as long as it's not in front of me...



i wanna know what what'shisface has to say


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Back to necrozoophilia, are we? IMO, it's weird, but IDC, as long as it's not in front of me...



I prefer paedonecropyrozoophilia


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I prefer paedonecropyrozoophilia


Which is...?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> i guess your best bet would be not to look at the thread titled "plushophilia" if it disinterests you, no?



I'm not just referring to that thread I'm referring to all threads based on something sexual, when you have stuck around as long as I have you will understand what I mean. 3 posts on the forum? You still have a lot to learn about this place.

A simple solution would be, is to have one stickied thread on the subject of sex related stuff, to prevent the forum being bombarded with shit threads pretty much asking the same thing. Also said threads get made atleast once a week, one thread dies, another sexual topic is created, repeat, lather, rinse. 

And then we get threads ranting about the stereotypes the fandom has, more so about non furrs thinking the fandom is about sex. Do people not realize guests can browse the forums and read threads? We don't know who the guests are, they could be a curious furry or someone curious to know what the fandom is all about.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Which is...?



having sex with dead baby animals on fire


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> having sex with dead baby animals on fire


Hmm... Nah, not for me.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not just referring to that thread I'm referring to all threads based on something sexual, when you have stuck around as long as I have you will understand what I mean. 3 posts on the forum? You still have a lot to learn about this place.
> 
> A simple solution would be, is to have one stickied thread on the subject of sex related stuff, to prevent the forum being bombarded with shit threads pretty much asking the same thing. Also said threads get made atleast once a week, one thread dies, another sexual topic is created, repeat, lather, rinse.
> 
> And then we get threads ranting about the stereotypes the fandom has, more so about non furrs thinking the fandom is about sex. Do people not realize guests can browse the forums and read threads? We don't know who the guests are, they could be a curious furry or someone curious to know what the fandom is all about.


 
three posts on the forum has nothing to do with how i understand this place; as you said, guests can browse the forum and read threads. 

no, i know what you mean about being annoyed, but keep in mind it is a large forum and things like that are to be expected, really. if people are browsing the threads and making assumptions i'm sure this forum isn't the first place they've looked to find out what the fandom is all about.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

sorry Randy but with the large influx of type 3 furs to FAF I don't see the fetish boards going any were.


----------



## peacheskawaii (Jan 30, 2010)

meh, i figure if you don't like it, you don't have to click on the topic. some people just like sharing it because they have nowhere else to do it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

peacheskawaii said:


> meh, i figure if you don't like it, you don't have to click on the topic. some people just like sharing it because they have nowhere else to do it.



You miss the point. Well done einstein.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You miss the point. Well done einstein.


Oy Randy I'm the only Einstein around here!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Oy Randy I'm the only Einstein around here!



Well, you do have more intelligence than a lot of people on here.

I know we don't have to click a thread if we don't like it, but is it necessary to produce sex related topics so frequently? and so many together? Can't anyone think of something else to talk about? Or are a lot of furries genuinely sex driven?


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Or are a lot of furries genuinely sex driven?


i assume this is rhetorical.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> i assume this is rhetorical.



I said a lot of furries, not all furries. It just seems a lot of them have sex on their mind 24/7.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I said a lot of furries, not all furries. It just seems a lot of them have sex on their mind 24/7.


well maybe this is related to the other thread that states the majority of furries are male. males are naturally more sexually driven due to testosterone so yeah, i guess most furries think about sex all the time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> well maybe this is related to the other thread that states the majority of furries are male. males are naturally more sexually driven due to testosterone so yeah, i guess most furries think about sex all the time.




Then I must be a weird male cause I don't think about sex that much.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Can't anyone think of something else to talk about? Or are a lot of furries genuinely sex driven?


Not always the case but, I think it has something to do with many furries here being young and into shock value.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

yes, you must be. @_@


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Not always the case but, I think it has something to do with many furries here being young and into shock value.



You'd be surprised. There's a whole thread of people that are like 25+, I'd say quite a few people here have at least a few years under their belt but yeah, back on topic. I find this topic a bit offensive in the sense that people are just trying to fit in. They have a strange obsession to do things and they want to know if there are others that are like them (hah, why do you think like 75% of people joined FA...) They want to be recognized not as a freak but as one of the people that likes this more than someone else or ya know, something that's outta the ordinary.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You'd be surprised. There's a whole thread of people that are like 25+, I'd say quite a few people here have at least a few years under their belt but yeah, back on topic. I find this topic a bit offensive in the sense that people are just trying to fit in. They have a strange obsession to do things and they want to know if there are others that are like them (hah, why do you think like 75% of people joined FA...) They want to be recognized not as a freak but as one of the people that likes this more than someone else or ya know, something that's outta the ordinary.



Some things are best kept to ones self. Oh right so you can be ofended at my topic and complain about me complaining about the number of people posting bullshit threads on their weird fetishes? But I have no right to complain because "they just want to fit in"  They would fit in better if they didn't spread their fetishes everywhere. 

I don't give a fuck what people do in the bedroom or what fetish they have so long as it stays in their home and not spread around in a public place. I think security at a local shopping mall might have something to say if I went around telling random people I don't know about my fetishes in the bedroom.

Some things are best kept private, fetishes is one of them. I would be more "accepting" and help them "fit in" if they didn't tell me about their fetishes.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You'd be surprised. There's a whole thread of people that are like 25+, I'd say quite a few people here have at least a few years under their belt but yeah, back on topic. I find this topic a bit offensive in the sense that people are just trying to fit in. They have a strange obsession to do things and they want to know if there are others that are like them (hah, why do you think like 75% of people joined FA...) They want to be recognized not as a freak but as one of the people that likes this more than someone else or ya know, something that's outta the ordinary.


That's why I said "not always the case". I got nothing against people finding a nitch. Just saying that some of it is shock value, not all.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some things are best kept to ones self. Oh right so you can be ofended at my topic and complain about me complaining about the number of people posting bullshit threads on their weird fetishes? But I have no right to complain because "they just want to fit in"  They would fit in better if they didn't spread their fetishes everywhere.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what people do in the bedroom or what fetish they have so long as it stays in their home and not spread around in a public place. I think security at a local shopping mall might have something to say if I went around telling random people I don't know about my fetishes in the bedroom.
> 
> Some things are best kept private, fetishes is one of them. I would be more "accepting" and help them "fit in" if they didn't tell me about their fetishes.



I see your point but I still find mine logical as well. If you have someone who's really driving him/herself nuts thinking "Wow, How did I get here, how did I become who I am, What's happening to me" or anything like that, they need to express themselves before they do something stupid. I was this way and I tell you FA was very helpful for me because it takes the worry and eeriness away and in the end it leaves you with a happy state of mind and quite a few people to talk to and share thoughts with. I would have to agree to disagree with you yet again cause apparently two great minds DON'T always think alike.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I see your point but I still find mine logical as well. If you have someone who's really driving him/herself nuts thinking "Wow, How did I get here, how did I become who I am, What's happening to me" or anything like that, they need to express themselves before they do something stupid. I was this way and I tell you FA was very helpful for me because it takes the worry and eeriness away and in the end it leaves you with a happy state of mind and quite a few people to talk to and share thoughts with. I would have to agree to disagree with you yet again cause apparently two great minds DON'T always think alike.



I think agreeing to disagree, is something we both can agree on


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 30, 2010)

peacheskawaii said:


> meh, i figure if you don't like it, you don't have to click on the topic. some people just like sharing it because they have nowhere else to do it.


I agree with your first statement, however there are other places to share it. Typing "fetish forum" into Google brings up loads of sex-related discussion boards. Type in your specific fetish, and you can find boards full of people into the same thing as you. It's not like FAF is the only place they can talk about such things.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think agreeing to disagree, is something we both can agree on



I agree


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I said a lot of furries, not all furries. It just seems a lot of them have sex on their mind 24/7.


Sadly, many of them do.
That's why herm art is popular.
More sexual organs = more sex.

Nevermind that it's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Sadly, many of them do.
> That's why herm art is popular.
> More sexual organs = more sex.
> 
> Nevermind that it's absolutely disgusting.



Meh, never heard much about herm art. I prefer M/M art which just seems uh..unexplainable to me but I find it in no means disgusting. In the end, we're all just horny bastards looking for something to satisfy us as we talk about how life sucks compared to what it could have been.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, never heard much about herm art. I prefer M/M art which just seems uh..unexplainable to me but I find it in no means disgusting. In the end, we're all just horny bastards looking for something to satisfy us as we talk about how life sucks compared to what it could have been.


My life does not suck.
Not all the time.
And I'm not horny all the time either.
I'm just here because I'm bored, and have far to much time on my hands.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 30, 2010)

Sex...who needs it really but those who have it on their mind


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> My life does not suck.
> Not all the time.
> And I'm not horny all the time either.
> I'm just here because I'm bored, and have far to much time on my hands.



Hmm that's true....I can KINDA say that about myself as well. My life only sucks in my eyes, its really not all that bad but I still wish it could be what mostly everyone on here would like.

I'm not the horniest little devil here but I do get my satisfaction from yiff art which is directly linked to FA. 

I guess you could say I'm bored. I do have stuff to do but there's just no incentive to do it over BS about one of my favorite topics.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Sadly, many of them do.
> That's why herm art is popular.
> More sexual organs = more sex.
> 
> Nevermind that it's absolutely disgusting.



i don't get why herm art can't be fucking normal. why do they ALWAYS have to be hyper?



Crysix Corps said:


> Sex...who needs it really but those who have it on their mind



that's ironic for you with that signature of yours.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Sex...who needs it really but those who have it on their mind



It's almost like an addiction, my logic is a bit off but I could yiff all day to M/M art cause it makes me feel happy on the inside. I would love nothing better than a continuation of DDoS because they're gay but they've never been happier and people all around are accepting it. Why can't people in life be happy that others are happy based on their decisions rather than what was ment to be. I hate people who fight against same sex couples or people that do out of the ordinary stuff to be happy because honestly it has absolutely no effect on them and they just want to screw stuff up. 

I'm beginning to realize that I lecture about things that are barely related to the OP  but what the heck, how else can I do it. 

P.S. I'm not gay so I'm not sticking up for my own self, just people who are happy with their choice of it.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's almost like an addiction, my logic is a bit off but I could yiff all day to M/M art cause it makes me feel happy on the inside.


I agree, yet I'm straight... Oh well.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't get why herm art can't be fucking normal. why do they ALWAYS have to be hyper?


Because the majority of people who create herm art do not want normally hermaphrodites, they want super-sexed horny as hell creatures with Sexual organs bigger than their actual bodies who spew out illogical amounts of cum when they orgasm.

And despite the fact that the focus is always on the giant-ass penis, they insist that a herm be known as a she. Or worse, "Shi."


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Because the majority of people who create herm art do not want normally hermaphrodites, they want super-sexed horny as hell creatures with Sexual organs bigger than their actual bodies who spew out illogical amounts of cum when they orgasm.
> 
> And despite the fact that the focus is always on the giant-ass penis, they insist that a herm be known as a she. Or worse, "Shi."




And back to the anatomically correctness. I hate unrealistic yiff and unproportional penises piss me off. I also find herm art a bit strange..


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> P.S. I'm not gay so I'm not sticking up for my own self, just people who are happy with their choice of it.



But you like m/m art?

And by like I mean possibly paw to it. I'm just curious, I don't really care. It's your life and your business. =P


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> But you like m/m art?
> 
> And by like I mean possibly paw to it. I'm just curious, I don't really care. It's your life and your business. =P


You mean jack off, he doesn't have paws. :V


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You mean jack off, he doesn't have paws. :V



Shush, I didn't ask you.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Shush, I didn't ask you.


Will you paw me off?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Will you paw me off?



No, you troll too much.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> No, you troll too much.


I'm sorry =(


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry =(



It's not your fault, a lot of people troll around here it seems.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> It's not your fault, a lot of people troll around here it seems.


Can I do something for you to make up for it?


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can I do something for you to make up for it?


We could abuse Harley in a chatroom again...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> We could abuse Harley in a chatroom again...


He probably got so mad when he realized we were all straight and just were bullshitting on AIM.


----------



## Gight (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He probably got so mad when he realized we were all straight and just were bullshitting on AIM.


Please tell me you're not joking.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He probably got so mad when he realized we were all straight and just were bullshitting on AIM.


That was hilarious. And probably...


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> That was hilarious. And probably...


Don't be mean to Harley.
I'm sure he's got enough problems, being a furry and all.
Wait a minute...


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Don't be mean to Harley.
> I'm sure he's got enough problems, being a furry and all.
> Wait a minute...


We weren't being mean... It was just that we were just joking around about yiffing, and he thought we were serious.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> But you like m/m art?
> 
> And by like I mean possibly paw to it. I'm just curious, I don't really care. It's your life and your business. =P



Might I suggest you read my other 3 posts I made and you should get an idea of it


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He probably got so mad when he realized we were all straight and just were bullshitting on AIM.



not mad at all... :V nice to know i'm seen as that shallow that i would get mad.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> We could abuse Harley in a chatroom again...



we should do this.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

HEY WAIT


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> HEY WAIT


I didn't think you were mad, I just saw that you weren't joking...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> HEY WAIT



I think that if I saw you IRL I'd probably think seriously about yiffing in fursuit.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I didn't think you were mad, I just saw that you weren't joking...



i was joking


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i was joking


Ok, good... Is it still snowing there?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

YES!


----------



## Ratte (Jan 30, 2010)

the fuck is this


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

pre-orgy preperations


----------



## Seriman (Jan 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YES!


Yeah, there is about half an inch on the ground here...


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

12 inches+ here.

that'swhatshesaid.


----------

